# What do you wish you taught your dog?



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

My next puppy will be taught a collar-yield, Fenzi style. I taught my current dog competition heeling, but she didn’t learn a loose-leash walk as a puppy because we live on an acreage and she was exercised off-leash. A collar-yield would have simplified later training.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Currently living with my oldest daughter's Pointer puppy and wishing I'd started sooner teaching "Leave it" with a treat and "place" - where pup goes to a designated spot and stays there when I'm cooking or when a visitor comes in. Skills that translate to making the dog more pleasurable to live with regardless of whether he's strictly a pet or also competes one day. Plenty of competition dogs have ring skills but lack in pet manners.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine were taught these.... but I consider these to be the most important things to teach a competition pup....

1. Take, hold, and give - particularly reaching for objects vs always having objects physically placed in the mouth. And also opening mouths and delivering items on command. And this being different objects, not just the typical dumbbell. Some dogs enjoy grabbing dumbbells but struggle to pick up gloves or other soft/shapeless items. Tissues even.... 

2. Mark/Target practice - where pups are turning their focus on a object or place as directed and really are GLUED TO THAT SPOT before being sent to the spot. 

3. "Find Mine" - learning to scent discriminate between two objects. 

4. Position changes on command out in front. Ages ago I was completely handicapped when I was asked to "down" a dog without being physically in heel position.  Last time I was caught that flatfooted. 

5. Teach a brand new (to the dog and even the trainer) trick to the dog in a certain number of weeks. <= Ages ago an instructor started a competition basics session with an assignment to train a pup to do something very new in 6-7 weeks, and demo that new trick at the end of the session in front of everyone. The idea behind this was to encourage trainers who are very locked into training the same old same old in the usual way.... to go through the steps of introducing something completely new to the pups. <= This was before the current trick class, so completely threw people like me into a loop trying to figure out what to teach my dog that he didn't already know. And have it "decent enough" in a few weeks. I had to do some research and really go outside the box... 

6. I wanted to keep this at 5, but I'll add a bonus that's always been a very important one for me even though I guarantee you are already including this one as a staple in any obedience class. Walk 3-5-10 (progressively more) steps with a pup's complete focus and attention locked and loaded... . As that's accomplished, add turns and pace changes. 

^^^^ all of these things while challenging for a pet owner (OMG - especially the teach a dog a new trick one), they are exciting and fun enough to encourage people to want to do MORE and MORE and possibly dip their toes into deeper water when it comes to competition obedience. But even if they do NOT get the hook to go further into obedience, they will have taught their dogs something that is helpful in "real life". 

The first 3 - I use to send my dogs outside to fetch their toys or my shoes. 

#4 is one that all petstore clerks attempt with my dogs and are utterly amazed when the dogs do position changes for them LOL. It's like a Christmas miracle for some to have a dog immediately change position on command. 🤣

#5 - is a challenge even for those who are experienced trainers. And kinda puts them in the position where they _have t_o do the training at home (because they are keeping a trick secret from the class or whatever). 

#6 - is the most important thing for anyone who ever brings a dog into a crowded store, hotel lobby, etc.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

These are all great ideas! I would love to see any others!I had one of the students email me today and told me that she's titled a couple of dogs in obedience...didn't say how far she went. We are up to 4 competition homes, 3 pet homes. It should be a great class.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

I love @Megora’s list.

Here are some things I think every puppy should be taught, but surprisingly many don’t understand, even after weeks or months of training class. I’m not sure how you teach inexperienced handlers to teach their dogs items 2 and 3, however.

1. A release word, so that the dog knows when it’s working and when it can relax.

2. That they are being taught. Once they understand that, then the quality of their attention changes, and they learn new exercises much more quickly.

3. That they can affect their world by what they do. If they don’t understand that, then rewards are lures or “manna from Heaven” and aversives are just horrible, terrifying things that happen to them, totally outside their control.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

The two behaviors I REALLY wish I had put in the time and effort to teach my dogs are a really reliable recall and the ability to relax in their crates… not just at home but in training classes and trial sites. Maybe the next puppy (_sigh_). 😕


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I love these! All important things to know!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Contrary to the old saying, you can teach an old dog new tricks. There will of course be old habits to overcome, most belonging to the trainer.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I wish I had done much more desensitization to things like the hair dryer, nail clippers, a grooming table, etc. don’t know if that counts as m teaching, though.
I also wish I had taught place much earlier, as well as ‘drop it’ which we’re still working on. 
I regret not teaching proper loose leash walking, as well as not teaching him to use a wobble board- ideally I would have taught him a cue to get on the board and stay there until released. I’m not sure how relevant this is, but I hope it helps!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FinnTheFloof said:


> stay there until released


This is a very common training mistake. "Sit means sit until told do do otherwise". Too often people give the sit command and then allow the dog to release himself. 
Once your pup understands sit give the command and then turn and walk away. The pups natural tendency is to follow. 
A good drill is to have the dog walking at heel then command sit without stopping. Short lessons with fun stuff mixed in, if you use treats they will only distract from what is being taught, save them for later.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

SRW said:


> This is a very common training mistake. "Sit means sit until told do do otherwise". Too often people give the sit command and then allow the dog to release himself.
> Once your pup understands sit give the command and then turn and walk away. The pups natural tendency is to follow.
> A good drill is to have the dog walking at heel then command sit without stopping. Short lessons with fun stuff mixed in, if you use treats they will only distract from what is being taught, save them for later.


My dog knows that commands mean 'hold this until released', and I have a separate cue for when I want him to hold it for a considerably longer time, I was just talking specifically with the wobble board.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

FinnTheFloof said:


> My dog knows that commands mean 'hold this until released', and I have a separate cue for when I want him to hold it for a considerably longer time, I was just talking specifically with the wobble board.


Understood, I was just pointing out a very common issue with the most basic and foundational command. Fixing it will solve and or prevent many other training problems.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I recently had an issue that could have been dangerous for all involved without a proper Sit command. It's hunting season and I live in the heart of the Atlantic Flyway. My dogs are all hunt trained so it's an exciting place to be. We were outside for walks and people started blowing duck calls and then shooting in a field across my little country road and then a main road. I live on a diagonal point to the main road. Duke, my senior golden had a moment of dementia and took off after the fallen bird. This thing was a solid 500+ yards away. I yelled, whistled, etc.. He's old and has no business going after a retrieve. In his younger days he would have known better. He fell in the ditch just before the main road and couldn't get up. I was home alone, outside with all three dogs, outside my fence area which is in the back of my property. I had to put Moe and Cruz in a SIT. I crossed the road, the field, and got to Duke. I looked back to make sure they stayed in Sit. They did!!! My closest neighbor was in his yard and saw everything happening. He assumed the worst was going to happen and jumped on his gator to come help. When my heart rate returned to normal he looked at me and asked "how on earth did you get those young dogs to do that?". My answer was I train them to sit until I ask them to move. 

Not to take this topic of course, but Sit can save lives. It's a must.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Sit/Down/Stay is incredibly important! I've had occasions where I needed to attend to emergency or other important situation and having my dog hold a position was important. I usually opt for down but I can see why you'd use sit. 

I'm seeing all of this and think it would be great for a puppy post!


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

SRW said:


> This is a very common training mistake. "Sit means sit until told do do otherwise". Too often people give the sit command and then allow the dog to release himself.
> Once your pup understands sit give the command and then turn and walk away. The pups natural tendency is to follow.
> A good drill is to have the dog walking at heel then command sit without stopping. Short lessons with fun stuff mixed in, if you use treats they will only distract from what is being taught, save them for later.


Agreed.

One useful training exercise is to allow the dog to walk ahead on leash or long-line (or off-leash if training permits) and call “sit” or “down” while the dog is out ahead. 

Another useful exercise is to train the dog to turn and recall when it is walking out front. Repeated practice in this exercise saved the day when I was exercising my husky off-leash at an Obedience trial venue and she put up a flock of small birds from long grass. I called “come”, habit set in before she realised what had happened and she turned and returned to me. Knowing that dog, I did not expect training to trump prey drive a second time, however!

Training the dog to sit and down at heel or to recall from a stay is insufficient training for emergencies.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The things that have been the most useful for us have been a running down and a command we call "chill." The solid down has saved her life once. She was flying back toward me after being with my husband. A bike path was between us with bikes coming from both directions. I yelled down and she slammed down. Crisis averted.

Chill is a command we taught her as a puppy. She was to completely relax on her side, with her head down. It was great when people were cleaning her teeth, and she was a little nervous. We also use it when someone phobic is approaching our dog but wants to get close. 

The most important way it helped was when she needed an X-ray. She could be x-rayed without anesthetics as she would lie on the stainless steel table and not move (multiple cookies were involved in this case, but nevertheless, it enabled her to avoid being drugged). And it helped that she trusted and loved her vet.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

A solid recall is essential and a solid down, but those are basics that every dog should know. If I call, they had better come and come fast. And if I say down, they are to stay until they are released


----------



## Xcooper (Aug 18, 2021)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> A solid recall is essential and a solid down, but those are basics that every dog should know. If I call, they had better come and come fast. And if I say down, they are to stay until they are released


Somehow the video of this started playing and my dog came running from the other room😂


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

One thing I wished with Riot, is that I played with him more as a small puppy. I was so task oriented that I didn't take the time to play. Consequently as an adult, he's very very focused and won't play with me. He will play with others, but just not me. We missed that connection.

I would definitely add "remote sit" to list of things to teach a puppy. It's easy to teach when they are young. Sometimes you don't want them to come all the way back. Once you teach remote sit, then "remote down" is easier to teach next. Remote sits are so handy on off leash walks. Once you add a whistle, you get a whistle sit. Even if the puppy is only sitting a few feet away, they learn sit means sit wherever you are, not just next to you. You know for sure they know what sit means if they sit remotely.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

With Kaizer, I wish I taught how to use multiple different kinds of reinforcers besides food. He likes a good game of tug, but he very much equates training = food to the point where he won't even look at a tug toy in a training situation.

I'm working on it with Eden, but I have a hard time with the timing and how long to play/praise that it's still a work in progress. She's at least very forgiving about it.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> You know for sure they know what sit means if they sit remotely.


Also when you can walk away and leave their sight. Easy to teach in the house then transition outdoors with many more distractions.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Ugh, I wish I had known how to teach my dog to behave politely around other people and dogs. He's certainly not fearful or aggressive, but he is so rude. At the time I didn't know how to teach manners, but make sure your dog knows to 'ask' for permission before greeting another dog, and reward calmness in the presence of people or dogs, not just happiness.


----------



## Bradher (12 mo ago)

Hello! When I was trained as a trainer, we were asked this question in one of the classes. Most answered that they would like to teach their puppy to always stay close to his owner when walking. You would have to worry less if he was always somewhere close. In fact, it is never too late to teach a dog some basic things. The most important thing is that a real professional does it. In the USA, dog trainers must be trained or licensed. Be sure to try contacting the experts. I wish you all success!


----------

